# Faster Than a Speeding Bullet, More Powerful Then a Locomotive



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*Faster than a speeding bullet, 
more powerful then a locomotive... 
Look out in the yard! 
It's a bird... 
It's a plane... 
No, it's Super-BODACIOUS!!! *










*Look mom no ears LOL. 
Now I'm even aerodynamic! 
...or should that be 
"aero-dog-amic"*


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awww. that sure is a good looking dog! love the pics!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She is such a good looking dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I will always have a special place in my heart for the patch-o-pit crew! They all are just beautiful dogs.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Agreed!Super sexy dog


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

What a beautiful brindle, one of the best I've seen.. Keep that body lookin fit shes great


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww I love Bo she's such an awesome girl I just wanna hug her and squish her sweet face


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments on her! 
LOL squish away; she loves any type of attention she can get LOL.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good! i always like seeing your dogs, i always look forward to your patch o pits FB updates


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks! I have fun with the facebook page. It is almost up to 4,00 fans now which is amazing to me. I didn't realize so many were interested in therapy dog work.


----------

